
CIA and NSA Directors Blame the Media for Terrorists Using Encryption - magoghm
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20160225/12440333712/cia-nsa-directors-blame-media-terrorists-using-encryption.shtml
======
SCAQTony
What does the NSA/CIA/FBI/DHS, the Pentagon, Senate, and House of
representatives want? Do they want all coverage regarding any and all topics
listed above be vetted before release? Would this include editorials as well
or discussions on the radio and Podcasts?

Since we "quasi lost" the 4th amendment with the Patriot Act (almost lost
habeas corpus too) can we at least keep the first?

